# Introducing Piper and LilBit!



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought that I would take a moment to introduce Amber's playmates (sort of ). Piper, is a two year old Papillon, that has her CGC and has started Agility. LilBit, is an almost 15 year old Skipperkee/Yorkie mix that we adopted. She lives for treats and rubbies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a fine looking crew you have there.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What little beauties! You can see their personalities in those faces. So glad you are into agility with your Pap. My neice in Houston is doing really well with her papillion girl Zoe. They are amazing little dogs. Really like your yorkie mix too, like a black yorkie! Litlbit looks like a character. Haa what dolls you have.

Wonderful pictures and so glad you shared them with us.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the views of my funny pups. We adopted LilBit from my daughter when she had to move back to NH and could not take her. I have told my husband repeatedly "You will not find another dog EVER like LilBit." She has literally never done a wrong thing in her life . Piper, the Pap, is a blast. I have always had sporting dogs, mostly Irish setters, and I researched for a couple of years before getting Piper (Country Oaks Pied Piper CGC). She is dedicated, funny, lively, very trainable, playful and a wonderful companion. I would like to do flyball with her as she is 'ball crazy." Vet said iffy potential for patellar subluxation on the right hind leg, so I might not be able to. Bummer.

Anyhoo, the group is a very interesting mix and a lot of fun (and work).


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh forgot to say that the first two are Piper at 8 weeks and then at 2 years.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are all lovely. I am in love with Piper and have always wanted a Papillon.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Too adorable! If I ever got a small dog...it is going to be a papillion! I just love them  Love them all!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Too adorable! If I ever got a small dog...it is going to be a papillion! I just love them  Love them all!


They are the most fun that I have ever had with a small dog! So devoted......I love her lots!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> They are all lovely. I am in love with Piper and have always wanted a Papillon.


I fell in love with that little face and still spent time evaluating her and her two sisters. She is the only Hound-Tri. The other two are Sable/White and Classic Tri. You are welcome to come visit our family ANYTIME, as is true for all of the members :wavey:.

P.S. Piper came in 8th in the Million Dollar Cutest Puppy Contest in 2010......no million dollars, though :doh:.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Too cute!:smooch:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

It is becoming VERY interesting transitioning to a household with two small pups and fast-growing GR pup. Had my dog trainer over for an evaluation and her suggestions are helping. 

Such a fun group, though. :wavey:


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I want a Papillon SOOO bad! They have the most adorable personalities!! And a yorkie/Skipperkee, thats quite the mix!! Adorable bunch you have


----------

